

Review What You Fork on Github - frederickcook
http://jacquesmattheij.com/Review+What+You+Fork+on+GitHub

======
frederickcook
Since submitting this, I've been looking around for a kind of "Hacker's Guide
to Software Licenses", and haven't come up with anything. Does anyone have a
good reference that lists out the more common licenses and explains in what
situations a hacker should be cautious?

~~~
profquail
Wikipedia has some info that might be helpful:

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Attributes_of...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Attributes_of_some_free_software_licenses)

This article shows which licenses are GPL-compatible and/or allow you to link
to code under a different license.

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Comparison_of...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Comparison_of_free_software_licenses)

~~~
lukeschlather
The FSF's materials are a little geared towards the assumption that you're
using the GPL, but they're no doubt a significant part of the source material
for the Wikipedia articles.

<http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html>

------
mnutt
One interesting thing is that not a single Github DMCA takedown notice so far
deals with direct copyright infringement, nor do any of them specify which
lines of code are infringing. I'm sure the more traditional copyright
infringement happens on occasion, but we have yet to see any DMCA takedown
notices as a result.

~~~
rlpb
Unfortunately it is too easy and in everyone's individual interest to advise
others to be careful. But how big is the _actual risk_? I'd like to see
examples of this actually being a problem. What has happened already, and what
were the consequences?

